# Connection confusion



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

onder::help::dontknow:Hello Guys and Gals, It's been awhile due to death in the family. Question, I connected all my 5 speakers to Emotiva UPA 5, so all of my speaker jacks are not in use on my Harmon Kardon Avr. I have a extra pair of bookshelf speakers so I connected them to the front/left and right speaker terminals on the HK. Can any of you tell me will this cause any harm to the speakers, external amp, or the avr? So far it sounds great. Also is that considered a 7.1 system. I am running 2 pair of speakers as fronts. Thank you for your replies. SKC.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is not 7.1 but will do no harm. If you are happy with the results there is no problem.


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

Thx Ica


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are very few true 7.1 movies so if your room is small and or you only have one row of seating going 7.1 is not really a big deal.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'd much rather run a good 5.1 system in my room than try and squeeze 7.1 into it as my viewing chair is right up against the back wall and 7.1 just does not work for me and like Tony has mentioned, there is not much 7.1 material available anyway.


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you guys, much appreciated


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

kennypc said:


> onder::help::dontknow:Hello Guys and Gals, It's been awhile due to death in the family. Question, I connected all my 5 speakers to Emotiva UPA 5, so all of my speaker jacks are not in use on my Harmon Kardon Avr. I have a extra pair of bookshelf speakers so I connected them to the front/left and right speaker terminals on the HK. Can any of you tell me will this cause any harm to the speakers, external amp, or the avr? So far it sounds great. Also is that considered a 7.1 system. I am running 2 pair of speakers as fronts. Thank you for your replies. SKC.


Are you using these on the front channels in addition to your mains?


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

It wont cause any harm. But why would you connect the extra speakers ? If you are using them for mains- this will result in a less focused sound. 

As recruit suggested its better to run a good 5.1 setup to a 7.1 setup.


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

What do you mean , less focused sound? please explain


----------



## HopefulFred (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't want to speak for artinaz, but if you're using four loudspeakers instead of two, you've made "problems" for all the stereo imaging and soundstage mixing the sound designers have built into the mix you're listening to. Stable and precise stereo images (the apparent positions of sounds as you perceive them within the 3D space of your listening room) are dependent on using two loudspeakers in a symmetrical layout. That's the sort of system the designer used when he mixed the recording, and it's the sort of system he "intends" you to use to listen to the recording. The same basic statements could be made for multichannel mixes on movies and TV soundtracks. 

Using extra drivers that the loudspeaker designers didn't include in their designs creates an additional layer of "problems" you may encounter using multiple loudspeakers on a single channel. Comb filtering and phase alignment problems might show up, disrupting both the spectral response of the system (like EQ) as well as imaging. I imagine there are other potential "problems," but any of them may or may not disturb your enjoyment. As the first couple responses suggest: if you like it, go with it; it won't damage any of your equipment, but it's not the way then system is intended to work.

Fred


----------



## derrickdj1 (May 21, 2012)

For best results, used the system for what it was designed to do.


----------

